# Florida Hospital Worker Accused Of Licking Patient’s Toes



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 27, 2020)

*Florida hospital worker accused of licking patient’s toes*





Frantz Beldorin is accused of licking a patient's toes at a hospital in Florida. (Source: Lee County Sheriff's Office) 
February 27, 2020 at 12:28 PM CST - Updated February 27 at 12:28 PM 
FORT MYERS, Fla. (Gray News) - A Florida man was arrested Tuesday after reportedly licking a patient’s toes while working at a hospital.

Jail records show Frantz Beldorin, 23, of Lehigh Acres, was charged with battery on a person 65 years of age or older in Lee County.

The News-Press in Fort Myers reports a Lee County deputy responded to Gulf Coast Hospital Medical Center after the patient complained to a nurse about the incident.

The report states the patient accused the man of licking three times, and she said, “It felt wet in between my toes.”

A hospital spokesperson told the News-Press it is cooperating with law enforcement.

Beldorin was released from jail Wednesday on a $1,500 bond.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 27, 2020)

Always Florida...


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 27, 2020)

Florida man strikes again


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 27, 2020)

You know shenanigans are ahead when the story starts with "A Florida man".


----------



## Dellas (Feb 27, 2020)

Something in the water.


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 27, 2020)

I need to see these toes. Lol


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 27, 2020)

Dellas said:


> Something in the water.


.....and the air..... and the food....


----------



## chocolat79 (Feb 27, 2020)

Insert Bugs Bunny sawing off Florida gif.  Throw the whole state away.  Except for any lovely ladies from here, of course.


----------



## Everything Zen (Feb 28, 2020)

My friends in Florida are starting to feel offended bc our favorite bands never come through for a tour and they avoid the south in general.


----------



## mensa (Feb 28, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> I need to see these toes. Lol


----------



## natural2008 (Feb 28, 2020)

I read a recent story about a Florida woman who killed her boyfriend by zipping him up in a suitcase and leaving him there while she went to bed.  Her crazy self recorded on her phone his cries for help. I don't know what it is about Florida.


----------



## mzpurp (Feb 28, 2020)

natural2008 said:


> I read a recent story about a Florida woman who killed her boyfriend by zipping him up in a suitcase and leaving him there while she went to bed.  Her crazy self recorded on her phone his cries for help. I don't know what it is about Florida.



I saw a clip about this on youtube yesterday but didn't actually watch the vid! She looked crazy as they were bringing her out in handcuffs!


----------



## natural2008 (Feb 28, 2020)

mzpurp said:


> I saw a clip about this on youtube yesterday but didn't actually watch the vid! She looked crazy as they were bringing her out in handcuffs!



I wonder what is wrong with some of the people in Florida.


----------



## frizzy (Feb 28, 2020)

How so you get a grown man to get into a suitcase ?


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 28, 2020)

Unless someone swabbed her toes for DNA or caught him in the act, I don’t believe her. It’s reported as her words alone led to the arrest? How can that be? I hope they swabbed her for DNA!


----------



## dancinstallion (Feb 28, 2020)

Ganjababy said:


> Unless someone swabbed her toes for DNA or caught him in the act, I don’t believe her. It’s reported as her words alone led to the arrest? How can that be? I hope they swabbed her for DNA!



Yes I am wondering was it recorded or did he confess? Was there a witness. Was it a dare gone bad?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 28, 2020)

Ganjababy said:


> Unless someone swabbed her toes for DNA or caught him in the act, I don’t believe her. It’s reported as her words alone led to the arrest? How can that be? I hope they swabbed her for DNA!


This is something that seems to weird to NOT be true, but I guess you have a point.


----------



## Maguerite (Feb 29, 2020)

Well I believe it, look at his mugshot. He looks cray...



Ganjababy said:


> Unless someone swabbed her toes for DNA or caught him in the act, I don’t believe her. It’s reported as her words alone led to the arrest? How can that be? I hope they swabbed her for DNA!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 29, 2020)

frizzy said:


> How so you get a grown man to get into a suitcase ?


She said they were playing drunk hide and seek. Must’ve been a huge suitcase or a tiny man


----------

